# Probleme mit WUBI Installation



## Spaiki (11. Januar 2010)

Hiho zusammen,

da ich schon längere Zeit vorhatte mich mit Linux zu beschäftigen ist der Zeitpunkt nu gekommen. Nachdem ich vor einer guten Woche mir die aktuelle Ubuntu Version 9.10 heruntergeladen habe, habe ich diese mit dem WUBI Tool auf meinen USBStick installiert.

Da meine ersten Gehversuche ganz lustig waren wollte ich nun mit WUBI das ganze auf meine Festplatte packen (zudem brauch ich den USB Stick anderswo). Also Tool nochmal gestartet und die alte Installation entfernt (wurde ich zu aufgefordert) und angegeben das er eine 20Gb Installation auf D: erschaffen soll. Nach kurzer zeit kam der erwartete Neustart und auch das Auswahlmenü nach dem POST Screen zeigte mir wie beim USB Stick Ubuntu an.

Angefangen zu laden hat er es auch, leider bricht er nach ein paar Sekunden mit der Fehlermeldung: "Es wurde kein Root Dateisystem festgelegt" ab. Diese Meldung lässt sich zwar wegklicken aber erscheint immer wieder. Auch eine Installation auf C: oder von CD (mit WUBI Tool nartürlich) brachten keine Besserung.

Auch Google half mir bis jetzt nur sehr wenig weiter - für einen Linuxanfänger eigentlich garnicht. 

An sich finde ich diese WUBI Sache ganz nett, wenn sie denn funzt wie auf dem USB Stick. Eine VM kommt für mich nicht in Frage - ich wills mal Live erleben mit echten Tücken wo man nicht einfach "X" drückt und der Spuck ist vorbei. Wobei gleich eine ganze Partition "opfern" will ich nicht. Zumal ich wärend einer richtigen Installation von CD aus die Platte nur komplett partitonieren hätte können - die vorhandenen Partitionen waren nicht vorhanden.

Naja wer was weis kann sich mal zu äußern.

Gruß Spaiki


----------



## Burkuntu (22. Januar 2010)

Ich kann selbst nicht allzuviel dazu beitragen ...  aber auf ubuntuusers.de wird bestimmt eine Lösung zum Problem gefunden 
Hier läuft Ubuntu 9.10 pur ... nach ca 9 Jahren SuSE-Linux


----------



## lazy (25. Januar 2010)

Hab das noch nicht ganz verstanden, du willst also Ubuntu installieren aber keine Partition dafür opfern? Die Live Sachen sind ganz nett, wobei du nur einen echten Eindruck bekommst wenn das System installiert ist. Wenn du ubuntu installieren willst pass auf mit dem Bootloader, da gibt es mit Windows immer wieder Ärger.


----------

